# Patch & Paint Holes in Aluminum Siding



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

how big are the holes???


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

If it were me I would sand/file down the ridge left from the screws holding the shutters on and use bondo to fill the holes left over.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

holes are about 1/4 inch, maybe 3/8 inch. not large at all


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

shove something in there then caulk/fill ..............whatever works best for you.............


----------



## Mudman (Feb 24, 2011)

Just caulk it using paintable Caulk that has a high weather rating. It will seal out moisture. You can tool the caulk by licking your finger and passing over the holes. it will push the caulk in as well as smooth the surface hiding it better than just having a painted blob


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Caulk will shrink. Take a hammer and lightly dent the area where the hole is so there is a slight valley for the product to fill and bit into. Then use exterior grade spackle or even better would be bondo as was suggested above.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Caulk will shrink. Take a hammer and lightly dent the area where the hole is so there is a slight valley for the product to fill and bit into. Then use exterior grade spackle or even better would be bondo as was suggested above.


This is the way to go....and use bondo.


----------



## Mudman (Feb 24, 2011)

I meant paintable silicone. It wont shrink or crack in weather. For example: GE silicone II paintable silicone. Is rain ready in 3 hours. Paintable in 30 mins. Is ok for freezing temperatures, shrink proof, crack proof. 

This is what I use: 
http://www.caulkyourhome.com/GE-silicone-II-paintable-silicone.php 


If you go the caulking route just make sure you don't use acrylic caulk. Only silicone. As pointed out acrylic will shrink and crack.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

shoot spray foam in there then knock it down smooth then paint it???? I mean what the hell they're only 1/4'' holes no need to get all labor intensive on them ................


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> shoot spray foam in there then knock it down smooth then paint it???? I mean what the hell they're only 1/4'' holes no need to get all labor intensive on them ................


In your own words, if you did that I would fire you and keep a days pay. Most painting contractors I know would fire you and keep a days pay. There is a way to do things with pride and then there is half a** things.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

housepaintingny said:


> In your own words, if you did that I would fire you and keep a days pay. Most painting contractors I know would fire you and keep a days pay. There is a way to do things with pride and then there is half a** things.


You got a point there. Spray foam is nasty stuff to get on the siding of your house and never leaves a paintable surface.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> This is the way to go....and use bondo.


If the hole is toward the sun all year around, it will not last.:no:


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

StevenH said:


> If the hole is toward the sun all year around, it will not last.:no:


Bondo will last a long time and it won't take you that long to apply. Be sure to get bondo for metal and not wood. We use bondo a lot for dented metal doors, metal door frames and even siding on occasion


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm thinking Bondo is the way to go.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> Bondo will last a long time and it won't take you that long to apply. Be sure to get bondo for metal and not wood. We use bondo a lot for dented metal doors, metal door frames and even siding on occasion


Of course on metal is fine.
But on wood.
Have you had any problem with bondo wood? I hear does not like flexing alot.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

StevenH said:


> Of course on metal is fine.
> But on wood.
> Have you had any problem with bondo wood? I hear does not like flexing alot.


Bondo has a line for metal and another line for wood. I have the wood line and have not had a problem with it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

We have used regular car bondo on wood with no problems. Your car does a lot of flexing so if it dopesn't flex, it would crack going form summer to winter or from the shade to the sun.


----------



## nitros155 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Bondo*

Bought a house that had an old rusty basketball hoop mounted above the garage. After removing it i had 4 lag bolt holes in the aluminum siding. Considered silicone, but would've been an eye sore. If I would've trimmed the silicone flush it wouldn't have provided a good enough seal since the aluminum is to thin. Went with bondo. Great decision. First time I've ever used it. Bought the regular automotive stuff from local hardware store. Applied as instructed, sanded, painted and now you cant even notice the blemishes. And the holes are well sealed.


----------



## snomom (Sep 5, 2015)

*Repairing Holes in Aluminum Siding*



gilbo125 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I'm thinking Bondo is the way to go.


Your question and forum's answers helped me tremendously. I'm heading to the store to buy Bondo. Thanks everyone.


----------



## giddyap (Oct 26, 2014)

What brand paint is recommended?
Rust O Leum, which I hear is primer/paint combo with one coat?


----------

